# Luk vs Fenco clutch kit



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just pulled the clutch out of my 93 hardbody cuz it was having problems shifting into gear, and felt as if it wasnt fully releasing when I depressed the clutch pedal and tried shifting into first. ( just grinded ). 

Anyway, there were broken springs and stuff in there. the throw out bearing practically fell apart when I took it out. It was in pretty bad shape... I looked at the clutch disk and pressure plate and saw that it was a Luk brand ( made in south africa it said )

I'm just trying to figure out some opinions of others who may know the difference in quality between Luk and Fenco. I've tried to look up reviews online and couldnt find any. Fenco is the brand I'm putting in and was just curious. Its made in canada. Not that it matters or anything. 

just looking for opinions:idhitit:


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

No opinions anyone???


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissanman7166 said:


> No opinions anyone???


 Luk is a darn good brand, Nissan's clutch is top notch I didn't change mine until close to 200,000 miles (original)


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

So are you saying that the Luk brand clutch is the one nissan installs in these trucks at the factory??????????

I need to know.:wtf:


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody???


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissanman7166 said:


> So are you saying that the Luk brand clutch is the one nissan installs in these trucks at the factory??????????
> 
> I need to know.:wtf:


No that's not what I said...Luks is a good brand, but Nissan's brand is top notch for everyday use. I don't know exactly what your intentions are...perhaps a top fuel Z24I or Road Racing @ The Willows.. or Maybe just cruisin down your local BLVD....if you feel like your wallet is a bit too heavy to keep carrying around, then purchase a Clutch kit (Clutch disc, pressure plate and throw out bearing) from your friendly stealership....Any Questions????:jump:


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just lookin to use for stock application. Maybe occasional offroading.
Just trying to find out any negatives or positives between the two brands.

Havent dealt much with clutches.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Luk will suit your needs!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Having changed many a "jobber" clutch, I will always, always, ALWAYS buy dealer. I have never been unhappy with an OEM clutch. You pay more, but it's worth it.

G


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I appreciate all of you guy's input. Thanx alot :woowoo:


----------

